# Canning Chicken



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello folks. I just finished doing 6 and 1/2 quarts of chicken thighs. All I did was rinse with cold water, trim as much fat off as possible, cold packed and pressure canned for 90 min @ 11ponds pressure....actually it was closer to 12. I wanted to share how they looked once again, and I have to say they look WAY better than my first attempt in pints. :2thumb:


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

nice job, but Ball Blue book says 1 hr15 min for bone in at 10 pounds pressure, so you're over safe.
we 're also doing chicken right now and will have around 70 pints of boned meat and 100 qys on stock when we're done. We pack the chicken in light tomatoe juice to can it, the reason we have so much stock, but we use the stock to make gravey and cook rice in it.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

exsheeple :congrat:

They look great!


----------



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Andi & lotsoflead.
lotsoflead.....these were all bonless, skinless thighs. 
Congrats on all the canned chicken you have canned..I will get there eventually, I just started last week. 
My next project is beef I found on sale last week. Took it out to thaw earlier today.....hope I will be able to can that yet this evening.


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

Makes me want to do a whole lot more chicken. Wife was kinda apprehensive at first, now she always buys more so I can can more. I run mine 90 minutes at 15 pounds, but I am also over 4500 ft elevation so have to have a little higher pressure.

One thing I like about canned chicken is it is awesomely tender, makes a great enchilada!

Can't wait to bag an elk later this year!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We've done chicken too. We got a bunch of breasts at Sam's club and canned them. DW isn't too keen on the flavor but to me it's just fine (and she'd eat it in a pinch). Typically I heat it up with spaghetti sauce and make chicken parmesean with it.

Exsheeple-your cans look great!!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Jason said:


> Typically I heat it up with spaghetti sauce and make chicken parmesean with it.


That sounds good - thanks for the idea. Like your wife, I'm not too keen on canned chicken either, but I'd much rather have it than not have it.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

exsheeple said:


> Hello folks. I just finished doing 6 and 1/2 quarts of chicken thighs. All I did was rinse with cold water, trim as much fat off as possible, cold packed and pressure canned for 90 min @ 11ponds pressure....actually it was closer to 12. I wanted to share how they looked once again, and I have to say they look WAY better than my first attempt in pints. :2thumb:


that is beautiful!! Did you add the water/broth to it or did you dry pack??


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

is chicken always canned raw? I tried it cooked that one time but my jars broke.........it would be nice if you could just save up left over chicken and then can it..........


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

neldarez said:


> is chicken always canned raw? I tried it cooked that one time but my jars broke.........it would be nice if you could just save up left over chicken and then can it..........


I've never canned raw. Maybe that's my problem?

Next time I find a deal on chicken I think I'll try canning it several ways: raw, cooked, with its own broth, with canned broth (I have a lot of Swanson's from when it was on sale), with water, and dry packed. Then I'll have my family rate them.

Ha! When I get around to it, that is...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Meat 'like everything else'ain't what it use to be.I'd precook it like the country extension office advises.Beef 160 degrees,chicken 165..Forgot how long I think just a couple minutes.Kills most bacteria that can cause sicknes or death.
County Extension Office in your state can be very useful.They send me free easy to follow pamplets for canning,raising chickens even making organic chicken food,which I have'nt got around to '.
Test my garden soil.


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

Meerkat, I'm pretty sure that 90 minutes at 15 lbs in a pressure cooker will take care of that pesky bacteria problem!

My wife and I can lots of leftovers, I especially like it when she makes a big batch of gumbo!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

mmszbi said:


> Meerkat, I'm pretty sure that 90 minutes at 15 lbs in a pressure cooker will take care of that pesky bacteria problem!
> 
> My wife and I can lots of leftovers, I especially like it when she makes a big batch of gumbo!


 You may be right,I just started canning a few things and no meat yet.its what I read so I thought I'd put it out here.
:dunno:


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Meat 'like everything else'ain't what it use to be.I'd precook it like the country extension office advises.Beef 160 degrees,chicken 165..Forgot how long I think just a couple minutes.Kills most bacteria that can cause sicknes or death.
> County Extension Office in your state can be very useful.They send me free easy to follow pamplets for canning,raising chickens even making organic chicken food,which I have'nt got around to '.
> Test my garden soil.


our extension office was closed down 2 yrs. ago........but, no worries, I have you!! :2thumb:


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

so.....yes or no...........has anyone canned cooked chicken or roast....such as leftovers?


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

neldarez said:


> so.....yes or no...........has anyone canned cooked chicken or roast....such as leftovers?


Yes, I turned the roast into stew and veg beef soup. Same with chicken; made soup out of it. Leftovers are the same as cooking it up from scratch. Still have to process the full time. No thickeners added. You would thicken when you open and warm up. Made chile, spaghetti and pizza sauce, leftover bean soup etc.


----------

